# Grrrrrr...........



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Tractor Supply has decided to quit selling TNT Chops, which is the basis of my entire feeding program. I love that it's just chopped up hay, my senior guy stays in good flesh with it and the girls will eat any supplement if it's mixed in with their chops. Supposedly, they are replacing it with a superior product, but the stores down here are out of the last of the TNT and the new stuff (which anyone has yet to even see) is not being stocked yet. My main beef is that I just think it's very irresponsible of TSC to stop one product before providing an alternative - if they know anything at all about feeding horses, they should know it's not a good idea to make abrupt changes in a feed source. And I'm not sure what I'm going to switch mine to yet.

Anyone else dealing with this? I have contacted customer service for TSC and am waiting to hear back from my local rep - he (or she) will get an earful, that's for sure.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Best way to find out who carries the TNT Chops would be to contact the maker and ask them who they supply in your area.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Already did that, they have no other suppliers in my area but are looking for potential dealers. I have a couple of feed stores to talk to before I submit their names.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

You might ask for them to Special Order you in some of that feed. If it is hard to get, you may need to order a quantitiy, so you have enough to reorder before you need it. Our TSC has been a bit better lately, about special ordering things for us and then TELLING us when it arrives for picking up. Couple times way back, we ordered, never got the call, so stuff got shelved, half sold off when I stumbled over it on the shelf!

Worth asking about, to get it special ordered for you. You might need to buy a pallet worth, to even order, usually is about 40 bags. I did that from our Feed Elevator, back when beet pulp pellets were hard to get. I bought the whole pallet, and it was great not running out.

Perhaps you can order a pallet direct from the seller, thru another feed company if TSC is not helpful. Or buy direct yourself, have it freight shipped to your home. You see how long it takes to get in, reorder when you start getting low, but with enough time lead, that you "shouldn't" run out before new stuff arrives. This method does tie up your money in quantity buying. Need that lump sum to pay, instead of spreading it out purchasing a couple bags at a time. Still, if this is what works for your equines, it may be the only way to get your hands on the feed.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, my husband just called from TSC and said there is a Dumor product stacked where the TNT used to be, a bag of chopped timothy hay. TNT was a timothy/alfalfa mix. He'll verify with the staff that it is the intended replacement, and buy a bag if it is. At least I have enough TNT left to gradually switch them if that's what I'll have available.

Dumor is TSC's house brand, I have not been very impressed with it in the past. But, how badly can you screw up dead grass? Plenty, I know - but as long as it's not moldy, it may work....


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

My horses love the Dumor treats and the Dumor fly spray works good for a short time, but I don't use any of their feed so I don't know about that. Well, I did send hubby once to get me some Purina SR. and he came home with the Dumor brand and I didn't like it because of the amount of molasses it had in it. 

Our TSC has bags of timothy and bags of alfalfa. Maybe you could buy bags of each and mix yourself?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey Pam,

Google barley fodder. It's what I am going with. Control your feed quality and save $$.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Hubby brought the Dumor stuff home and it's not too bad, a little finer chops than the TNT and no alfalfa, which I'm not sure my herd needs anyway. It says it has molasses and soybean oil in it as well, but it doesn't seem to have much of either of those - it's pretty dry. Since I have a TSC in both towns I live between, and one in the town I work in, convenience dictates that I go with this unless it turns out to to be too fine and/or too dry and the horses have a problem with it. 

Guess I just needed to kick up some sand to invoke it into being!!


----------

